# what bindings for arbor element?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Stick to solid/neutral colors to match that classy board. As for the binding, something like Ride SPi, Rome Arsenal, Flux Feedback, Union Data.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks. i was thinking solid black or dark brown. is that the order you would rank those?


----------



## ziljian (Jan 31, 2010)

Go with a stiffer binding like Trip said .. with your size and riding style, you'll appreciate the response. I've got solid black Flow NXT ATs on my Element .. it's a sharp looking setup. I've never gotten any compliments on the Flows but the Element gets at least one whenever I go out


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

someone recommended rome targa. i was looking at those in all black. what do you think of them?


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

ok, last one i'll ask about. i found screaming deal on a pair of burton CO2. from what i've read, they're super stiff and responsive. i can get them for the same price as some of the others mentioned here. but they were more expensive full price. i know that doesn't necessarily mean anything. but thought i'd ask.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Rome Targa in Black Splatter. Oh god, that'd be gorgeous.

PS, I have the Targa in White Splatter. They're the most comfortable binding I've ever ridden.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

karmatose said:


> Rome Targa in Black Splatter. Oh god, that'd be gorgeous.
> 
> PS, I have the Targa in White Splatter. They're the most comfortable binding I've ever ridden.


Yeah, I'm seriously considering the Rome Targa in black spatter. The CO2s in all black are pretty sexy too. They originally sold for $120 more, but they're $20 cheaper than I can find the Targas in my size.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Same question, different choices*

Nobody seems to talk about the Rome Arsenals, everyone likes Targas -- I'm just curious because I'm having trouble figuring out where the difference is (besides the flex adjustment on the Targa)? I think with the stiffer, more substantial highback I may want the Arsenals, but I'm looking for an expert opinion.

Also curious if either of these may be a better choice:
Salomon Relay (I'm getting Salomon boots)
Burton Cartel (appear to have a high/stiff highback and also noted for lightweight, which is a plus)

Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I heard Union is going to be rolling the wood grain finish back out next year. If so, now that would be sick!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

vote4pedro said:


> Yeah, I'm seriously considering the Rome Targa in black spatter.


Also a very good choice.



mwl001 said:


> Nobody seems to talk about the Rome Arsenals, everyone likes Targas -- I'm just curious because I'm having trouble figuring out where the difference is (besides the flex adjustment on the Targa)? I think with the stiffer, more substantial highback I may want the Arsenals, but I'm looking for an expert opinion.
> 
> Also curious if either of these may be a better choice:
> Salomon Relay (I'm getting Salomon boots)


The Relay is designed to work with their F boots, and 3 of my friends that ride that combo really love it. You don't hear as much about the Arsenals b/c it seems like most people on this forum are more into freestyle than freeriding. Sounds like you want the Arsenal though. It's going to be a bit stiffer and more responsive than the Targa with negligible weight difference. Romes are pretty damn light.



linvillegorge said:


> I heard Union is going to be rolling the wood grain finish back out next year. If so, now that would be sick!


Yup, the Force DLX Asadachi III.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the very helpful response -- especially since I have a pair of F22s on the way to me Tuesday (haven't tried them on yet though). My fear is that they'll be a poor fit for my wide feet, but if they're a good fit and I keep them do you think the Relays would be my best choice? Or do F22s work ok in other companies' bindings, like Rome?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I ride F22s myself and have used them with Ride, Flux, and Rome bindings. They've worked fine with all of them.

I hope you've tried on F22s because if you have wide feet, you may be fucked. F22s are the narrowest boots I've found.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had the original F boots and F22's also, and used them with Burton/Ride/Rome bindings with no issues either.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't realize the F22s were so narrow until after I ordered them, but I got them from REI so I can just return them if they don't fit (and they've since sold out, so it's worth a shot). I've tried on Dialogue wide and Synapse wide and they both fit fine (as a matter of fact, the Synapse wides might be a little TOO wide). They arrive tomorrow so I'll know then. Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mwl001 said:


> I didn't realize the F22s were so narrow until after I ordered them, but I got them from REI so I can just return them if they don't fit (and they've since sold out, so it's worth a shot). I've tried on Dialogue wide and Synapse wide and they both fit fine (as a matter of fact, the Synapse wides might be a little TOO wide). They arrive tomorrow so I'll know then. Thanks.


Did you get them from a REI store or reioutlet.com? If you got them off the outlet site, I'm pretty sure they're non-returnable. I just grabbed a second pair off the outlet site myself.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I did get them from the outlet, actually, $149 for F22s which I almost couldn't believe. Not sure if I could return them or not, but they fit amazingly; no heel lift after just a few quick adjustments. People need to be more specific in where the boot is narrow; it's narrow in the heel, not the toe box. I wear wide shoes most of the time but these boots will be just fine, probably perfect (I guess we'll see). Or maybe they mean narrow compared to more flexible boots? I would describe the fit as ski-boot like, without the rigid plastic outer shell, if that makes any sense.

I also got lucky; I was going to order 10.5 (my shoe size) but they ran out, so I ordered 10s... turns out in Salomons 10 is the perfect size for me.

Mike


----------

